# Stay-put 4" hose that actually holds its position?



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a 4" hose that will hold its position pretty well?

I want one end of the hose clamped onto the blast gate at the back of my workbench, then gooseneck the hose around to wherever I am generating dust - and let it stay there. What I find right now is that the hose end sags toward the floor under gravity's pull. Particularly when I put a "little gulp" type of hood on the end. I'm willing to get rid of the hood if it's too heavy, but I want hose that stays where I put it.

Currently I'm using Flexform hose from rockler:
https://www.rockler.com/4-flexform-dust-collection-hose

and I've also tried semi-rigid dryer vent hose it's like corrugated aluminum foil. Tears easily, but is just barely rigid enough to hold its own weight.

What do you recommend? Anyone tried Woodcraft's "stay-put" hose? It looks the same as Rockler's flexform…

Oh - and cost is not an issue since this is for my workplace (fume extraction, not dust collection, to be precise).
Thanks!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Found this while searching for a fully adjustable cantilever arm. I've seen someone make one before out of wood that had multiple adjustment points so you could position the hose however you want but I can't find it right now, but you can imagine how it is built and does work.

Here is a commercial version I accidentally found. Maybe it'll work for you since cost is not a factor.
http://www.clarcorindustrialair.com/Products/Industrial-Filtration/UAS-DustHog-Collectors/Extraction-Arms-Accessories


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I just have regular flexible dust collection hose but a band clamp holds everything onto my blast gates quite well.


----------

